# Heidi and Blair: Sad News-(updated-Heidi is at the Bridge)



## Debles

Update Sat Morning: 
Heidi is not recovering. Her count is down again and she has gained 10 pounds from the fluids. The Dr. said she isn't going to stabilize enough to do the scope and he told Blair he wouldn't let his dog go through anymore. He said she's done everything she could but it isn't working. Her count went up after the transfusion in the night but now is back down again. They can't stop the bleeding.

Blair and Brooke are on their way to the hospital to say Goodbye. Blair was numb and of course wants to do what is best for Heidi. They have both been through so much. It is so very sad.

I'll update when I know more.


----------



## arcane

Oh Blair I am so sorry for you and for dear Heidi...know you did all you could, and now the most selfless thing you can do is let her go...Godspeed Heidi


----------



## magiclover

Oh no! What terrible news. May God watch over Blair, Brooke and Heidi as she passes over.


----------



## Maggies mom

Terrible news to wake up to.... Im so sorry Blair...


----------



## paula bedard

Thanks Deb, 

Please remind Blair that we're all praying for her and Heidi. This is just too sad.


----------



## Debles

Blair, like I told you on the phone, Heidi knows you love her and have done everything possible to make her better. It isn't fair that some things can't be fixed. 
We all love you and Heidi. We are with you as you make this hard decision. God Bless you, sweetie.


----------



## Rob's GRs

I am so sorry to hear this.....


----------



## LibertyME

oh dear... poor, sweet Heidi girl.....


----------



## New Golden Mom

I am so very sorry to hear this...thank you for the update.


----------



## olik

ohh,it not what i was looking.How sad.


----------



## ggdenny

I am so sorry to wake up to this news. We all love and will miss you sweet Heidi. Bless you, Blair.


----------



## Thor0918

I was out of town yesterday. This is the first place I came this morning. May Blair, Heidi and Brooke have God's strength through this time.


----------



## S-Dog's Mom

So very sorry to hear this.. Tears in my eyes as I'm typing. 
Hugs....


----------



## twinny41

Oh no. Poor Heidi and Blair. My thoughts go out to them on this sad day.


----------



## marleysmummy

Oh no my heart is breaking for you, Blair. Thank you for everything you did for sweet little Heidi. 

Love and hugs x


----------



## Jazz & Jules

Oh No! What sad news! May Heidi run free with all our other pupper angels. Prayers of strength for Blaire and Brooke. You truly gave it your all and Heidi knows that. 

While this has been a rough few months, the real pain begins now. Sometimes it will be hard to know if you did the right thing and that is perfectly normal but know you gave Heidi a passing with dignity. When you start asking yourself if its time, generally that is the first step in knowing it may be time soon.

Sometimes we get our blessing and miracles and we rejoice. Sometimes we don't but please don't ever feel you failed. It was such a brave battle and Heidi fought every step of the way.

Now is the time to start healing your own heart. Heidi would want that and you deserve that. The pain is raw but it will lessen over time. Just be sure to take a moment each day and rejoice her life and the love and joy she gave you. Heidi deserves that and over the days, weeks and even months you will be able to draw your strength from that.

Godspeed sweet girl.....


----------



## kobusclan6

I am sooo sooo sooo soooo sorry for this family! How horrible to have to go through this. This was my first read this morning and I am very upset for her! ((((HUGS)))) to Blair, family and Heidi!!


----------



## desilu

Oh, no! I was so hoping there would be good news. Blair and Heidi have been through so much . . .


----------



## Goldilocks

I haven't been on here for a while and I can't believe this horrible news. Blair, I am so sorry for what you and Heidi have been going through. May Heidi find peace and comfort from her illness at the rainbow bridge and Blair find comfort in the fond memories they shared together and knowing that she did everything she could to save her precious girl.


----------



## Jo Ellen

I went to bed last night feeling a little more upbeat about Heidi because her blood count was better.

This is a sad, sad day


----------



## goldencontriever3

So sorry to hear this. Blair you are doing what is best for your precious girl. I hope the memories you have will bring you peace at this hard time. We have you all in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Karen519

*Blair and Heidi*

Blair and Heidi -

I am so very sorry to read this, but I know that Heidi will be in a better place and will wait for you at the Rainbow Bridge. You did ALL that was humanly possible and you did the kindest thing for Heidi and I know she would be grateful to you for letting her go.

God Bless Heidi, you, and Brooke.


----------



## Florabora22

Dangit, I went to bed hoping I'd wake up to a post about Heidi's recovery. I'm so sorry Blair, you and Heidi are still in my thoughts.


----------



## fostermom

Oh no! Debles, I PMd you before I saw this. I am am so sorry Blair.


----------



## daisydogmom

I am so sorry to hear this, Blair. <<HUGS>> I'll be thinking of you and Heidi today.


----------



## mylissyk

I was hoping for better news this morning.....

Thinking of you both Blair...


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Blair... there are no words. Heidi knows all you've done for her and how much you love her.... so much that you are putting her needs first, as painful as it is to be the one left behind. Much love to you both... and godspeed sweet Heidi. I'm so so sorry. Going to light a candle to guide her on her way.


----------



## Emma&Tilly

I am so sorry to hear this, I am thinking of you Blair xxx


----------



## moverking

The energy of the jingle was almost tangible at our house last night. Heidi had to have felt it. 

I'm so sorry, Blair, that you have to say goodbye this morning.


----------



## Debles

When Blair called me this morning Luke was laying on top of her, Hunter was looking for Heidi all night and Maggie was being Maggie. Blair's babies will help her get through this and give her comfort as she grieves.


----------



## TwoGoldens

I am so sad to hear this news this morning. Blair please know you & Heidi are in our thoughts and prayes on this so very sad day......


----------



## BaileyBo

I'm so sad to hear the news.  Prayers for you and sweet Heidi!


----------



## gold'nchocolate

I am so sorry to hear this news


----------



## Meggie'sMom

This is just too sad. I'm so sorry, there are no words. 

Professor Tolkien still gives me the most peace in his view of our journey... “…the grey rain-curtain turned all to silver glass and was rolled back, and he beheld white shores and beyond them a far green country under a swift sunrise.” ROTK, Book 6, Chapter IX: The Grey Havens

Godspeed sweet Heidi. Prayers for strength to you dear Blair.


----------



## Bud Man Bell

Oh how heartbreaking. Prayers coming from Ga.
Bonnie&Buddy


----------



## cham

Meggie'sMom said:


> This is just too sad. I'm so sorry, there are no words.
> 
> Professor Tolkien still gives me the most peace in his view of our journey... “…the grey rain-curtain turned all to silver glass and was rolled back, and he beheld white shores and beyond them a far green country under a swift sunrise.” ROTK, Book 6, Chapter IX: The Grey Havens
> 
> Godspeed sweet Heidi. Prayers for strength to you dear Blair.


This is a beautiful image... I know Heidi will much happier at the Bridge, (maybe the bridge is at the Grey Havens)run painfree Heidi, run and play with our friends who are already there...


----------



## NuttinButGoldens

I am so so sorry to hear this  Find comfort in the fact you went above and beyond for her...


----------



## Tahnee GR

Oh no, I am so very very sorry. Sometimes the most difficult decision is the right one. Prayers for Heidi and Blair.


----------



## Joe and Sam's Mom

I am so very sorry hear this news..they fought so hard.


----------



## paula bedard

This is just so sad. Blair, I'll be thinking of you and your furkids all day. I have to head out today, but you will be all I'm thinking about. I hope you're not second guessing anything you've done to try and help Heidi. You went with Hope and that was the right thing to do, Heidi knows this and loves you all the more for it. Hugs from Ike and I. We're with you in spirit. Sam's waiting for Heidi and smiling at the thought of finally meeting her.


----------



## mdoats

Just heartbreaking. I'm so sorry to hear this news.


----------



## jlc's mom

I'm so sad to wake up and here this news. You put up a good fight and Heidi knows that. Rip sweet girl.


----------



## BeauShel

I am so sorry for this sad news. Blair, you have done everything possible for Heidi and she knows that you love her and want the best for her. Dont feel like you gave up or didnt do enough, you gave her everything. My heart goes out to you and brooke during this time and I hope you can find comfort in your memories and the love you shared. (((((((hugs)))))


----------



## bwoz

I'm so very sorry. Heidi knows you've taken very good care of her. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## davebeech

so sorry to hear the news about Heidi, we're thinking of you


----------



## clairer

so sad for you all Heidi & Blair you are in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## nixietink

So, so sorry to hear this news Blair and sweet Heidi. 
Blair, you are so wonderful for doing everything you could for Heidi's life. You are a wonderful person and once again...I am so sorry...


----------



## Lady Di

This is just so heartbreaking. I will continue to keep you both in my prayers.


----------



## Bender

Very sad news. 

Lana


----------



## mm03gn

oh no...not the news I was hoping for this morning  I'm sitting here with tears in my eyes...I wish there was a way to take the pain away from Blair, but I guess there isn't....just know we are all here for you and thinking about you... xoxox


----------



## 3 goldens

I am so sorry and so sad for Blair. I have put off coming here ths monring because I had one of those gut feelings I am known for (with my family) and I just did not want to see this.


----------



## HovawartMom

So sorry to hear this!.
I had truly hoped to hear good news!.
(((HUGS)))


----------



## Dreammom

{{{HUGS}}} for Blair... I just don't know what else to say. I understand the pain, as most of us here do.

blessings,

Julie


----------



## Nutty's Mom

So sorry to hear this sad news, I hope was hoping for better news this morning. My thoughts and prayers will be with Blair and Heidi.


----------



## Joanne & Asia

I am so sorry to hear this. My thoughts and prayers are with Heidi and Blair.


----------



## tippykayak

Oh sweet Heidi, how lucky you were to come to Blair who could take such, such good care of you and let you know such love. Rest your head sweet girl.


----------



## goldenluver

I am so sorry Blair. Heidi knew how much you loved her and that you tried everything you could. Many prayers for you during this difficult time.


----------



## rictic

my heart goes out to you both.

godspeed heidi. play hard at the bridge sweet girl. 

you will never be forgotten.


----------



## Debles

I just got off the phone with Blair: Heidi is now at Rainbow Bridge.: (

Blair said she is at peace with her decision and she got to spend some time with Heidi and say Goodbye. She knows she did everything she could but there was no more to be done and it was time. Heidi knows Blair loved her and did everything humanly possible for her. Heidi is being cremated so Blair will have her ashes. I am sure Blair will add some info to this thread when she is ready.

She said Brooke is torn up and a mess and feels so guilty because she couldn't save Heidi. We need Brooke to know she is a wonderful vet and sister and she went above and beyond. Blair is so lucky to have her!

God bless you Blair. Godspeed sweet Heidi.
Blair hopes to check up here this afternoon on Brooke's computer.


----------



## KiwiD

Such sad news about Heidi. Blair, you did everything possible to help Heidi. Rest in peace beautiful Heidi. Hugs to you and your furkids on this very sad day Blair.


----------



## KRayl

Oh sweet Heidi. I'm so very glad you have had the chance to be so loved and cared for. Blair, you're an amazing person to have done so much for your girl. Take comfort in knowing you have gone above and beyond. I'm so glad you and Heidi have had the opportunity to spend this time together.


----------



## gil1075

I am so sorry Blair, my thoughts and prayers will be with you and Heidi.


----------



## Nanika

Tears falling here in northern BC...it is so hard to say goodbye. Blair, I hope you feel at peace with knowing that you did all you could. Sending you prayers, love and hugs during this difficult time.


----------



## Thor0918

Heidi. may you now be free to run and play without the pain. Bless you Blair and Brooke for all you have done.


----------



## 3459

tippykayak said:


> Oh sweet Heidi, how lucky you were to come to Blair who could take such, such good care of you and let you know such love. Rest your head sweet girl.


Tippykayak, thank you for posting this beautiful picture of Heidi in the snow. It seems so fitting this morning.

Blair, I'm so so sorry for the loss of your sweet Heidi. Tell Brooke her love and dedication is a gift to all of us. Keep the peace you feel and the choice memories close at hand. Heidi's running free now with a golden heart full of joy and all the love you gave her. God bless.


----------



## Nikki Boy

Blair: So sorry to hear about Heidi - I know how much this hurts. Try to think of her being in a happier place with no pain. I know you did your very best.


----------



## arcane

Debles said:


> She said Brooke is torn up and a mess and feels so guilty because she couldn't save Heidi. We need Brooke to know she is a wonderful vet and sister and she went above and beyond. Blair is so lucky to have her


*For you Brooke & Blair *...this is the toughest part of loving our goldens. Heidi is now at peace and knows you loved her.




*The Last Battle *


 *If it should be that I grow frail and weak 
And pain should keep me from my sleep, 
Then will you do what must be done, 
For this -- the last battle -- can't be won. 
You will be sad I understand, 
But don't let grief then stay your hand, 
For on this day, more than the rest, 
Your love and friendship must stand the test. 
We have had so many happy years, 
You wouldn't want me to suffer so. 
When the time comes, please, let me go. 
Take me to where to my needs they'll tend, 
Only, stay with me till the end 
And hold me firm and speak to me 
Until my eyes no longer see. 
I know in time you will agree 
It is a kindness you do to me. 
Although my tail its last has waved, 
From pain and suffering I have been saved. 
Don't grieve that it must be you 
Who has to decide this thing to do; 
We've been so close -- we two -- these years, 
Don't let your heart hold any tears. 

-- Unknown 
*


----------



## Jackson'sMom

No. No. Please, God, don't take Heidi. 

Heidi, you and your mom and aunt have fought a courageous fight. I'm so sorry for all you have gone through. But through all the tears, I am so glad you had this time, all too short, to have known the love and devotion of your mom. That picture of you in the snow will be forever in my mind. I hope there are lots of gentle snowflakes for you in heaven, too, sweet girl.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow.

Why are the right choices most often the hardest? Goodbye sweet Heidi.


----------



## Debles

Blair said she knows Heidi is playing in the snow at The Bridge.
Floods of tears here, looking at Sweet Heidi's picture.


----------



## Jazz & Jules

Seeing Heidi's beautiful picture and then reading it was final, I was just like Jacksons Mom, saying no no no, please no.

My heart physically hurts hearing this news, but I know the right decision was made.

Heidi was given a passing with dignity, what more can we ask for in our final breaths?

Heidi leaves behind a beautiful lesson in finding strength in yourself and faith in fellowship as we all traveled her journey together. We may not always find the answers we are looking for, but then again, maybe we are not asking the right questions and the real answer is right there in front of us the entire time, love.


----------



## missmarstar

So sorry to hear this... Blair you did all you could and did the right thing by letting her go.. I know its hard though.


----------



## LaLainCT

As we say in the Coast Guard whenever someone leaves us for good:

Fair Winds and Following Seas.


----------



## historicprim

I'm so sorry to hear of this bad news.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens

I am so sad to check in this morning, and read that sweet, beautiful Heidi has passed on to the bridge. You, Blair, and Brooke did everything POSSIBLE to try and save your beautiful girl. Sadly, it just wasn't to be. Run healthy and free beautiful girl, and enjoy the snowflakes I am sure you will be feeling. You were so loved by so many....Godspeed to you Sweetheart. 
I am so horribly saddened by your pain Blair, may the memories you were able to share, live forever in your heart, and help in time to lesson the pain you are feeling today. Many hugs to you this morning.


----------



## Celeigh

I'm so sorry for your loss. Heidi was a lucky girl to have family that cared so much for her.


----------



## AndyFarmer

Blair: I'm ever so sorry for you and Heidi. She fought tooth and nail for you. Please remember the wonderful love you had for Heidi and the good times. Time will heal the pain and turn it into fond memories.

Brooke: thank you for your valiant efforts to help Heidi; you did what you could to the best of your ability, and probably more because Heidi is so close to you. 

Heidi: you run free at the bridge sweetheart in no more pain. you are a beautiful soul.


----------



## Lego&Jacub

oh gosh Blair... I am just so sorry. You and Brooke are in my thoughts and prayers... (((HUGS))). Rest easy sweet Heidi.


----------



## goldencontriever3

Blair thank you for taking Heidi in and showing her love and for putting her needs above your own. She will be missed by so many. I know you have wonderful memories of your time together. I hope they will give you comfort and strength. Words can not express how sorry we are for your loss. Know that Heidi is no longer in pain.


----------



## Auretrvr

*The hardest decision...*

but maybe the best. Blair, you have done the best you could. I am crying as I write this, remembering the heartbreak of letting Bailey go. It has been over 2 years and still there are times that I get overwhelmed missing her. It does get better. We should all be so grateful for the joy these pups bring to the world!


----------



## Packleader

That is one special pic. of Heidi, the sweetest face. She is out of pain now and the bleeding has stopped. But I know Blair and Brooke your hearts bleed for Heidi now as she will be missed. It breaks my heart, but you two did everything possible and Heidi knew that! She is free now. We are all here for you at this sad time.


----------



## Adriennelane

God bless you both, Blair and Heidi.


----------



## Pointgold

Beautiful, sweet bells tolled Heidi over the Bridge to a better place. She knows how deeply loved she was, and that the gift Blair gave her was the most selfless.

Godspeed, Heidi.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Heidi was very much loved. Being loved and cared for is everything in life. You did that Blair. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## moverking

So many tears this morning...I had to go back and dig up Heidi's 'gotcha' thread....and more tissues
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=42866


----------



## amy22

Blair,
I am so very very sorry for the loss of sweet Heidi. You should take comfort in remembering that you showed Heidi what love is and she got to fele that wonderful feeling from you and Brooke. RIP Heidi..I bet my Sandy girl will love to playing with you. Blair, my heart is breaking for you... xxoo Amy


----------



## AndyFarmer

Thanks for the link MB- I didn't realized that was just last September. Oh what a short time she had with Heidi, but it was quality time.


----------



## Debles

Thank you Maribeth for posting Heidi's thread. What a major tearjerker.
I am so glad Heidi got to be with Blair, even for a short time.


----------



## Loboto-Me

I'm so very very sorry about this sad news. Like I said before, Heidi was a lucky girl to have had a mommy and an auntie who could give back the love that she gave out. I'm positive that she knew how loved and cared for she was.

Blair and Brooke, you both are to be commended for doing the best you could for her. 

Rest easy and play hard at the Bridge sweet Heidi.


----------



## Fidele

tippykayak said:


> Oh sweet Heidi, how lucky you were to come to Blair who could take such, such good care of you and let you know such love. Rest your head sweet girl.


 I was barely hanging on to my tears - and then this picture. Such a sweetheart! Godspeed, sweet Heidi!

Blair,
Please know so many are with you this morning. May your many wonderful memories help to heal the huge hole in your heart!


----------



## Powderpuff

Blair, 

I'm so sad to hear that Heidi has gone to the bridge, I like everyone else had been hoping she'd get better and have much more time with you. You and Brooke did everything you could to save her but in the end you did the kindest thing by letting her go, I can only imagine how hard that was and is for you.

She was so lucky to have found you if only for such a short time, sleep softly sweet Heidi.


----------



## Jackson'sMom

I just reread the original thread about Heidi as Blair's foster dog, and it just reconfirmed what I knew, and posted, then: that Heidi and Blair were meant to be together. No one could have foreseen that it would be for only 6 months, but fate brought them together for a reason. How wonderful that Heidi's last 6 months on Earth were filled with love and devotion.


----------



## olik

Rest in peace sweet Heidi. Blair-a lot of hugs for you and you furry family.You did everything that possible.Sorry about you lost.


----------



## CarolinaCasey

Blair, I am so incredibly sorry that you had to say goodbye to such a special girl. Know that you did more for her in her few months with you, than she had in her life. You made her one happy pup. She's chasing tennis balls and having a grand time at the bridge waiting for you. You're in my thoughts.


----------



## Debles

Blair, she can have all the socks she wants there at the Bridge. : )


----------



## goldensmum

Blair, I am so very sorry that this time the outcome was not what everyone had hoped and prayed for.

You did everything possible for Heidi, and you have shown her the ultimate act of true love by having the strength to let her go peacefully to the bridge. I know that your heart is breaking, but in that heart Heidi's memory will stay forever. Her last months with you were full of love and i am sure she will be telling her new friends at the bridge all about you.

"We may not be together
In the way we used to be
But we are still connected
By a cord no eye can see

If ever you need to find me
We are never far apart
Just look beyond the rainbow
And find me in your heart"

Run free now Heidi, play hard and sleep softly


----------



## Bud Man Bell

God speed sweet girl. You know you were loved by so many.
Bonnie&Buddy


----------



## HovawartMom

I'm so sorry for yr loss!.
RIP,pretty girl!.
Hugs to you and Brook!.
PS:Brook,you did everything you could!.


----------



## Sucker For Gold

Blair,

This is such a sad morning. Tears are falling as I write this. I have only been a member here for two months. But I have followed your story with Heidi since January. No one (person or dog) should have to endure what you and Heidi have gone thru in the past couple of months. The compassion and care you gave to Heidi go far beyond words and have touched us all deeply. You are a true champion. I wish you the very best in the coming days and weeks as struggle with your loss.

Rest easy sweet Heidi.


----------



## AlanK

I am so sorry Blair. You did the best and everything you could. She was lucky to have had you and likewise you to have her.

RIP sweet Heidi


----------



## Merlins mom

Blair, I'm so sorry for you. Know that you did everything you could and more. Rest in peace dear Heidi.


----------



## Rob's GRs

I moved this thread so Heidi can be in here with all the other Goldens that have passed before her, and we can all leave our messages to Blair and Heidi in here.


----------



## Ash

So sorry to hear this news. Take care of yourself Blair. I hope the fond memories you have comfort you.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie

I am so very sorry to read this, RIP sweet Heidi

Blair, you did everything you could, the whole forum could feel it...
(((((HUGS))))))))


----------



## Heidi36oh

Sweetie, I'm so sorry about Heidi but you done the right thing for her.
Will try to call you back later on, my cell was going out of reach.
RIP Sweet baby!


----------



## AmbikaGR

Blair I know there are no words that can ease your pain at this point. Only time and your sweet memories of your precious Heidi will be able to do that.
Rest well and play hard at the Bridge till you meet back up with your family Heidi.


----------



## Kelbys'Dad

We're so sorry to hear of your loss. You're in our thoughts. Rest well Heidi. Godspeed sweet girl.


----------



## cannondog

So sorry to hear of your loss - you made a hard decision, and I know Heidi will be missed - you are in our thoughts!


----------



## mainegirl

Blair,
Never doubt that you were and still are the best mom for your furkids. Heidi had a wonderful 6 months with you and i know she experienced love like she never had in her whole life. Hugs and prayers to you during this sad time. we are all feeling the sadness, just not as raw as you.
beth, moose and angel


----------



## maryjean

I am so sorry. You and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## KatieandAngie

Our hearts go out to you. So very very sorry for your loss. You did all that you could do and you could not have been a better and more loving owner. Take that with you and remember the good times.


----------



## Abbydabbydo

Oh ****, I am so sorry Blair. You did everything you could (and then some). We are here for you when you are ready. RIP sweet girl Heidi.


----------



## GoldenDaisy

So sorry for your loss of Heidi. Our thoughts are with you.


----------



## Pudden

oh no, how sad....


----------



## jealous1

I just got home and opened this thread--Blair, I am so sorry for your loss. You and your sister did everything you could for sweet Heidi and then you gave her the greatest gift you could, freedom from pain and suffering. May Heidi's memories comfort you inthe coming days. 

Never Gone, Never Far 
In My Heart Is Where You Are. 
Always Close. Everyday. 
Every Step Along The Way. 
Even Though For Now We Have To Say Goodbye, 
I Know You Will Be Forever In My Life 
Never Gone.


----------



## Carmen

Oh Blair. I am so sorry for your loss. She was such a gorgeous girl, very much loved. Both you and your wonderful sister did all you could for this beautiful girl.

R.I.P. Heidi.


----------



## Fozzybear

I am so very very sorry Blair. 

God Speed sweet Heidi!


----------



## Finn's Fan

Blair, that lovely girl was meant to be with you for her last six months here on Earth. You knew it when you opted not to give her to Jason, she knew it when she put her paws up on your lap and said "keep me" with her eyes. You and Brooke did everything in your power to save her. May your sweet memories give you comfort as you mourn the loss of your Heidi. Godspeed, Heidi, meet up with the heavenly pack of beloved furkids.....


----------



## Hudson

Woke this morning to the sad,sad news. Blair you did all you could and more for sweet Heidi, but it was not to be, she left this world knowing how much she was loved....not only by you but your many friends at the forum too.
Thinking of you, Brooke and your other fur babies and hope they can give you some comfort at this heartbreaking time.
I hope you dont mind I took the photo of Heidi in the snow to remember her sweet face.
Romp and play in the snow Heidi at the Rainbow Bridge, now at peace and very much cherished.
Hugs


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Our thoughts are with you at this terrible time. You truly did everything possible for your sweet girl.


----------



## PJD001

I am so very saddenned to hear this news this morning.... RIP sweet Heidi, you fought so hard to stay. Blair, my deepest thoughts and prayers for your loss.


----------



## wakeangel

I'm so sorry to hear about Heidi! I'm so glad she found you, Blair, and had such a wonderful last few months with you and your crew. She found a home and was surrounded by love and she knows you did everything you could for her. RIP, Sweet Heidi!


----------



## Bock

Sorry to her about Heidi!


----------



## Karen519

*Blair*

Blair: Know that you were the BEST MOM and Heidi knew it.

Prayers coming your way and I hope your other babies gather close around you.


----------



## fostermom

I am so sorry Blair. You were such a great mom to Heidi. She sure was one lucky girl.


----------



## Maggies mom

Blair ..Im so sorry, You did everything possible and Heidi knows that you loved her with all your heart.


----------



## Phillyfisher

So sorry to hear about the passing of Heidi- run free sweet girl...prayers and hugs for you Blair.


----------



## Zoeys mom

Im so sorry for your loss. My prayers are with you.


----------



## McSwede

Blair, Oh Dear, I am heartbroken at just learning the sad news. You, Brook and the Specialists did everything in your power for sweet Heidi...and Heidi knew so.
Even though your time together was short, you and Heidi's life was enriched.
Please know that I'm thinking of you. 

R.I.P. Sweet Heidi

~Jackie


----------



## mm03gn




----------



## indysmum

Soo sad to hear this news today RIP Heidi


----------



## Faith's mommy

so sad to see this update 

you were a great mommy to Heidi, what a wonderful life you gave her. and, you gave her every chance you could to help her get better. this is the worst part of pet ownership.


----------



## threegoldengirls

Blair I'm so sorry to hear about Heidi. You did the right thing and Heidi knows you did everything possible for her. RIP Sweet Heidi


----------



## sharlin

Lessons of love have been taught and learned. Paths of understanding have been cleared and walked upon. Journeys of the soul had a beginning~and will never have an end. Bless You Blair & Heidi for being in each others world and sharing everything you had to share. The day of reunion is not in question and surely it will be a joyous time.

Steve & NorCal Pack


----------



## Angel_Kody

I'm so sorry Blair. My heart is breaking with yours. I will light a candle to help guide her on her journey to the Bridge......

Godspeed sweet angel Heidi...Godspeed sweet girl......


----------



## nellie'smom

I am so sorry to hear this, you have my deepest heart felt sympathy. Sending hugs.


----------



## Hali's Mom

Blair, I am so sorry for you having to go through this hard time, know that you and Brooke did everthing possible for your girl. Sometimes we just have to say goodbye as much as it hurts us. Know that Heidi is in a much better place now and hurts no longer, you did all you could and no one could ask for more. In the time she spent with you she was loved and well taken care of, you did good by her and she was well aware of this I am sure. Sorry the time was so short but know that it was the best time Heidi ever knew. You did good girl. {{{HUGS}}} and doggie kisses, may your other fur kids help you heal. Kathi


----------



## jnmarr

Blair.. there are not words to tell you how very sorry I am to hear this. Heidi is at peace now.. not bleeding.. not hurting.. not in pain.. You have always had her best interest at heart and done your best for her.. Please take comfort in that.. and remembering all the wonderful times you had with her. Bless you sweetie.. You are in my prayers. Nancy {{{ hug }}}


----------



## marshab1

I'm so sorry. The most selfless acts are often the most painful. You went above and beyond in trying to save her. But the most important thing you did was love her.

God speed Heidi.


----------



## Jenny Wren

Oh Blair...I was away today and came back to this news. I am sooo sorry. I know you miss Heidi and the pain is too new right now. Hug your pups and listen carefully. Heidi will let you know that she is okay--and that she knows you did the only thing that you could--your great love for her let you do the right thing.

(((((Hugs)))))... I'm sorry. Hugs to Brooke too...


----------



## Sienna's Mom

Blair,

I am so so sorry. You tried so hard to help your girl, you did everything you could and fought a rough battle. Hugs to you, I wish I could help ease the ache in your heart. Rest in Peace dear sweet Heidi, knowing your Mom loved you with all her heart.


----------



## mygarnetboy

Blair, I'm so sorry for your loss. 

How lucky Heidi was to have you as her mom.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001

((((((((((((((((((((((((((many hugs Blair)))))))))))))))))))

http://www.indigo.org/rainbowbridge_ver2.html

(Rainbow Bridge Video link)

We are so very sorry to learn of Heidi's passing 
You are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Duke's Momma

Blaire, I'm so sorry for your loss. You performed the final act of unconditional love in letting her go with dignity. You did everything you could. I'm amazed at how touched I am in yours & Heidi's story and the outpouring of love here towards you.

Brooke must know she did all she could. Sometimes, it just isn't enough. Run free and wild, dear Heidi. Say hello to Star & Spook for Cindy and Duke. If it's possible to have a soul mate in a dog, Heidi was yours.

Take care of yourself - you still have a family that needs you even more now.


----------



## paula bedard

Hugs Blair, I hope you're finding comfort from all the love and prayers offered for Yourself, Brooke, and Heidi. Keep your Grandma's Hug forefront in your mind. She came to help you through this and to meet Heidi at the gate. Please don't allow your grief to cloud this memory, she's lending you her strength. Take care.

I know you have limited computer access. I hope you are able to read through these tomorrow and draw strength from all here who are grieving with you. 

Big Hug,

Paula


----------



## Joanne & Asia

I am thinking about you Blair and am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl.


----------



## OldGold

*We are so sorry*

Blair and Family
Please accept our deepest condolences in the loss of your beloved Heidi.
She will be greeted over the bridge by some of the greatest dogs in the world that have succumbed to this disease before her (AIHA). We know that you did everything you could but sometime their earth suits can't be fixed. 

Thinking of you during this difficult time. 
Cheryl & Ginger


----------



## Dslats

Blair....... I'm so sorry to hear this sad news. my thoughts are with you.:smooch:

Debbie & mason


----------



## Debles

I talked to Blair tonight. She is doing OK (she had to write a term paper tonight)
It will be hard for her tomorrow to go to work as Heidi's stuff is all still by her desk. : (
Her blankie and toys.

Plus all her coworkers will be asking how Heidi is . Anyway, she'll need alot of support tomorrow.

She has Paypal so anyone wanting to donate that way can PM her. Thank YOU!


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom

prayers for you blair, you did all you could. run free and happy sweet heidi.


----------



## SunGold

I'm so sorry  You and your family will be in our prayers


----------



## riddle03

Blair, I am so sorry for your loss. Heidi new how much you loved her and that you fought to keep her here. She is running pain free at the bridge. Run hard and play at the bridge sweet , sweet Heidi.


----------



## Swanolck

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## sharlin

Play Hard Sweet Girl~Godspeed & Love


----------



## daisydogmom

I am so sorry, Blair. Heidi knew that she was well loved. I wish I knew the right words to take away your pain. Please take care of yourself...


----------



## mesuezee

I am so sorry. Wishing you peaceful days ahead....


----------



## Catalina

I'm so sorry. It's so hard to let them go!


----------



## LaineysMama

Run free of pain at the bridge sweet Heidi. Blair - you and your family are in our thoughts- take comfort in knowing that others know of your pain and will be here for you.


----------



## mybuddy

I am very sorry for your loss. Thoughts and prayers are with you
Victoria and Buddy


----------



## maggie1951

Blair i am so sorry for your loss of Heidi i know how much it hurts and i know you done your very best for Heidi.
Play at the bridge sweet girl with the other goldens.


----------



## coppers-mom

I was so hoping for a miracle.
You and your family are in my prayers. It is never easy to say good-bye, but you were on such a roller coaster that I think it was even harder.
I'm sorry for your loss and crying as I write this, but I am glad for Heidi that she had you.


----------



## pb1221

I just got back from vacation and was hoping for good news here....I am so sad....Blair I am so sorry. You really gave Heidi your all in trying to pull her through this. Always remember you did everything you could possibly do for her. May she be at home and at peace.

Pam


----------

